# Anyone know of any Rabbit bording in Hertfordshire?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Good news and bad new! The good news... we have managed to arrange for us to go on a last minute holiday to visit hubbys family in Uganda! Im sooooo excited I love it there! We leave on the 20th August for 2 weeks.

Bad news I have to find somewhere for my little Flake and Daisy while Im gone I feel so sad leaving them its amazing how attached we become to our little furry friends!

If anyone knows of any good rabbit bording around hertfordshire pls let me know Im in Borehamwood. Ill be looking around now I just hope they are not all full up else Im gonna have to bribe one of you lot to look after them for me lol :001_tt2:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I came across this one looks pretty good what do you all think?

I have tried calling but no answer so Ive emailed!

Care 4 your pets - Rabbit Boarding in Watford, Hertfordshire


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Looks good hun


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone think Animals can sense if we are planning on going away? Flake and Daisy love sitting on me when I have treats and Daisy will love lying flat out on the grass or in the flower beds while I sit next to her and stroke her for ages but Flake will usually only climb on my when I have treats cheeky thing.

A short while ago I went into the garden to check them and sat on the floor with Daisy feeling so sad Ill be leaving them for 2 weeks. Out of the blue Flake came bounding over and decided to climb up my back and climb over my lap...as if he sensed it and was saying dont go pls dont gooooo!

I know I prob sound like a nut case but thats what it felt like!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Does anyone think Animals can sense if we are planning on going away? Flake and Daisy love sitting on me when I have treats and Daisy will love lying flat out on the grass or in the flower beds while I sit next to her and stroke her for ages but Flake will usually only climb on my when I have treats cheeky thing.
> 
> A short while ago I went into the garden to check them and sat on the floor with Daisy feeling so sad Ill be leaving them for 2 weeks. Out of the blue Flake came bounding over and decided to climb up my back and climb over my lap...as if he sensed it and was saying dont go pls dont gooooo!
> 
> I know I prob sound like a nut case but thats what it felt like!


Oh yes definetely! Your not nuts, my animals always know and dont speak to me for a few days when i get back


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sure they can sense it. I know my dog used to come and comfort me when I was upset or feeling down as did Charlie.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh no they are fully booked!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh no  wish you were closer i would have looked after them for you. Are there any pet sitters in your area? Did the lady recommend anyone else?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope she just said good luck finding someone and aplogised for not being able to do so. I got through to a couple others too who are also fully booked. I have emailed 2 more and am waiting for replies!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone heard of these

BUNNYSGALORE 3 - Rabbit Boarding in Welwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Anyone heard of these
> 
> BUNNYSGALORE 3 - Rabbit Boarding in Welwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire


No sorry hun, best thing to do is to ring them and ask if they have spaces to go look round and see where the buns will be kept and ask what the routine will be.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes they are going to get back to me and let me knowif they have space. If they do Ill ask if I can come by and have a look around!

Im so worried about leaving them!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Yes they are going to get back to me and let me knowif they have space. If they do Ill ask if I can come by and have a look around!
> 
> Im so worried about leaving them!


Im sure they'll be fine hun, its only 2 weeks and you cant do more than go look at the place, you'll know where you're happy to leave them.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok finally someone has room Hill Bunny Boarding - Rabbit Boarding in Hertford, Hertfordshire

Ive just asked if I can go today to check them out and hopefully book if im happy!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Ok finally someone has room Hill Bunny Boarding - Rabbit Boarding in Hertford, Hertfordshire
> 
> Ive just asked if I can go today to check them out and hopefully book if im happy!


Oh yay! Good luck x


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Please DO NOT use Bunny's Galore 

She has 4ft hutches- has them on sawdust- has grass runs (You can not disinfect grass so it couls pass on anything)

I also clashed with her over her Chingford home.
She "rescues" rabbits, i once saw below the pic of one "rescue" bun "Sorry, due to falling in love with him, he will be staying with me, look out for his babies one day" 

I would be in tears if i was his previous owner. He was a standard crossbreed and obviously she did NOT know 3 generations on each side therefore knew not what she was breeding into litters.

Biggest hutches she had were 6ft... which she boarded GIANTS in 


I could say so much more, but there is NO way i would allow her to get her hands on my animals personally/


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh dear now Im in a pickle!

I went to visit one of the place Hill Bunny Boarding - Rabbit Boarding in Hertford, Hertfordshire and the lady seemed really nice very sweet etc. But the only problem is that the rabbits will have their own double hutch but thats it. They dont get put into a separate run. She said due to safety and incase of losing rabbits she doesnt take them outside so all her hutches are kept indoors. The place is fine where she keeps them but Flake and Daisy are so used to running around everywhere having free range of the garden every day even if it rains if they wish.
I told her Id let her know.

I have an appointment 2mrw at Bunnys Galore which do offer runs in addition to the double hutches but after reading vamps post Im all confused now!

It does look like I have to choose between one of the 2 as I cant find anywhere else which isnt already fully booked!

Help!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I could have them here?

I have a 6ft hutch free at the moment which has a 6 x 4 attached run (which i will only use in the day) It is on grass, but all buns here are pre-treated for EC before going out in the runs, so no risk of cross-contamination (EC is passed in Urine spores)

Me personally- I would NOT use Bunny's Galore at all costs.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I could have them here?
> 
> I have a 6ft hutch free at the moment which has a 6 x 4 attached run (which i will only use in the day) It is on grass, but all buns here are pre-treated for EC before going out in the runs, so no risk of cross-contamination (EC is passed in Urine spores)
> 
> Me personally- I would NOT use Bunny's Galore at all costs.


Ohhhhh Vamp let me PM you!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww vamp thats sweet of you hun, i was going to have them for umber but i soon realised i will be on holiday myself when umber is.... was gutted as i wanted to cuddle flake and daisy.


----------



## flickjw (Aug 30, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Please DO NOT use Bunny's Galore
> 
> She has 4ft hutches- has them on sawdust- has grass runs (You can not disinfect grass so it couls pass on anything)
> 
> ...


My precious rabbit has been to stay here twice and has been looked after without a fault. He gets to run around the garden and have lots of fun and affection when we go away which is great as he is a house rabbit. Clare does a brilliant job with the animals in her care and as this is her full time job I know someone keeps an eye on my rabbit as good as I do when he is at home. I highly recommend Bunny's Galore to anyone - its the owner's job to get their pet vaccinated and make sure it is healthy before leaving it with someone to look after it for any length of time.

As for the rights and wrongs of breeding - thats not my area and have no experience of this.

All I can say is that I am a worrier especially where my rabbit is concerned and I am so happy with the care he receives at Bunny's Galore.

Seems like the person above has some sort of vendetta about the place. She has many many regular boarders - which if it was as terrible as the person above states then surely all the rabbits who boarded there would be dead ?

At the end of the day you need to check any boarding place out for yourself and know you are leaving your precious rabbit in safe hands. That's all any of us can do.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Vamp has only stated FACTS i am definetely going to makesure people like that get as little business as possible, wouldnt let her near my rabbits.

Hutch sizes are too small, she has them on sawdust, doesnt disfect the grass and she breeds rescues... no need to say anymore really!!!!

Plus of course its the boarders responsiblity to ensure their boarders are vacc'd!!!!! I had to prove mine were where i take them and vacc do not cover every infectious disease/illness.


----------

